# HMC Gaydon



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Guess who won this coveted trophy for Best Modified TT in the Concours competition, on this beautiful summer day.
Perfect result for the North East. YEAH [smiley=dude.gif]










More to follow


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Well Done Andy! :wink:

The cleanest car in the world :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well done Andy, well i say Andy, his Mrs seems to do most of the cleaning, when I passed by she had a hand full of pie crumbs and this expression on her face.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The one and only YELLOW_TT. ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great result Andy - the sparkle in your engine bay never ceases to amaze me every time I see it. Still really greatful for the tip you gave me on the Smart Dash stuff - did all my engine covers with it and they came up a treat [smiley=sunny.gif] (great smell too  )


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

As I mentioned to Andy a couple of times on the way down, it looks even nicer on the move!










EDIT - oh and thanks to Andy for my double brake lights mod, much appreciated m8 and I think a good safety mod bearing in mind my rear light mod! Cheers!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Seconded or should that be thirded, anyway, well done Andy and well deserved too, I was sitting behind it by the fence taking a breather and your TTR looked mint - the best I've ever seen it - a credit to you mate :wink:

I still can't believe I came second this year  and to think that I wasn't going to bother, glad I did now 

Anyway, had a great day and hopefully see you all next year :wink:

Graham


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done Yellow, looked great on sat morning.

cheers

J


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you thank you If only the driver looked as good as the car 
Now all I need to do is get a new water pump fitted and I can come along next year :wink: 
Thanks to Wak for having a look at it for me cheers you are a gent sir


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Seconded or should that be thirded, anyway, well done Andy and well deserved too, I was sitting behind it by the fence taking a breather and your TTR looked mint - the best I've ever seen it - a credit to you mate :wink:
> 
> I still can't believe I came second this year  and to think that I wasn't going to bother, glad I did now
> 
> ...


Was a tough call mate, and as the score sheets tell, nothing in it really.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thank you thank you If only the driver looked as good as the car
> Now all I need to do is get a new water pump fitted and I can come along next year :wink:
> Thanks to Wak for having a look at it for me cheers you are a gent sir


Oi - i tried to spend one of hose fifties on the way home and have only just been let out of the cells


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ronin said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you thank you If only the driver looked as good as the car
> ...


Fifty pound notes from Hartlepool ,you jest sir :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Well done mate nice to catch up with you today.  Hope you manage to get home ok and not on the AA recovery truck. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a note to Graham and the other Conkers guys. As everyone knows I like a clean car and cleaned it Friday, then washed the front Saturday evening (flies etc) at the hotel and then gave it a quick de fly this morning at Gaydon but you lot are on another level.

They say only mad dogs and Englishmen out in the midday sun but they should say Only Mad Dogs, Englishmen and TT Owners doing conkers out in the all day red hot sun!

All the conkers cars looked unbelievably clean and nicely modded and so on. Hats off to you all.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Notes! - they were coins......


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just going through the photos I have and found this one of Yellow passing me on the motorway, this is before he prepped it for concours lol, i had my sunglasses on so my eyes werent injured!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


  Sorry about that Gav the cheque is in the post :wink: but you know what the post is like these days if you have not got it by xmas you had better get in touch


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Guess who the Childline peoples (big thanks to them they worked hard too!) favourite car was today.....

It wasn't Yellow .......

It was Olive Green and came second in the Conkers - I then told them about some of the mods you have done yourself and they were gobsmacked

Well done to Andy and Graham - sorry if I missed anybody!

So, this P21S stuff & kit I won in the raffle - is it any good ? Must admit it was a 'don't know what that stuff does for the Diamond Brite or whatever it was but think I've heard of The Polishing Co moment' - don't upset me by saying you took the Â£50 prize when the other was Â£200! Reading the info , it seems similar to the Swissol approach


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> The one and only YELLOW_TT. ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Any one else think that T shirt is to big for me Davidg picked the size XXL the t$Â£t :wink: :lol:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Just going through the photos I have and found this one of Yellow passing me on the motorway, this is before he prepped it for concours lol, i had my sunglasses on so my eyes werent injured!


Scary - that could so easily have been one of those alarming 'infinite reflections' shots, what with two such notoriously well-polished cars... you could both have disappeared in a puff of ... errr.... light / quanta / logic / general strangeness :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Another wonderful day.

A big thanks to all the TTOC team for all the hard work they put in :-* .

Great to meet some new faces and some not so new :wink:  .

Some of the TT's were very very shiny indeed.








[/url]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Guess who the Childline peoples (big thanks to them they worked hard too!) favourite car was today.....
> 
> It wasn't Yellow .......
> 
> ...


Cheers Rob :wink:

Graham


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You all deserved to win after all the hard work and fantastic results in that weather. I have no idea how you do it, any of you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When is this - might pop along.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I wouldn't bother Tosh if I was you, just a load of MkI's with 4 wheels on each corner - wouldn't interest you in the slightest :wink:

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I wouldn't bother Tosh if I was you, just a load of MkI's with 4 wheels on each corner - wouldn't interest you in the slightest :wink:
> 
> Graham


No Graham there was 1 very dodgy mk2 there :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Graham
> ...


Yeah did u see the massive crowd of people going 'Wow look at that'?

No me either.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I saw a good 50 or so MK2s on Friday, and I wasn't overly inspired I'm afraid :?


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice One Andy,Not a Smear in Sight.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TT RS said:


> Nice One Andy,Not a Smear in Sight.


I saw one I saw one 8) then he wiped it off :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> TT RS said:
> 
> 
> > Nice One Andy,Not a Smear in Sight.
> ...


No andy you had some thing in your eye :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Saw your car Andy  but didn't manage to see you  but I took a picture  :










All those Divert Valves are well hidden :lol: Well done!

And some more moments:

Irving doing some mods...










Seriously modded already...










What a lot of TTs!










Some hillarious doors to wreck your garage roof with...










And a very dull looking one...


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi John

You got some good shots there, but I couldn't help noticing the large hammer Irving had near by  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ken,

I realised I didn't take enough photos - I must have been enjoying myself. Irving's hammer was quite frightening but he looked friendly :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> Saw your car Andy  but didn't manage to see you  but I took a picture  :


Nice pic  
You didnt miss much the car is much better looking than me [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A few more pics here :- http://normstrm.swilland.com/060716%20T ... MC_Gaydon/


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> A few more pics here :- http://normstrm.swilland.com/060716%20T ... MC_Gaydon/


Nicely done Norman


----------

